# Dating after 50



## Robert59

Been having a real bad time finding dates after 50 for some reason on a few dating sites on the internet. Wondering why?

Thanks.


----------



## rkunsaw

I dunno about them thar dating sites. My wife and I were in our 50s when we met and started dating. 4 years later we got married. Didn't need any dating site.


----------



## QuickSilver

Problem is.... after a certain age, where do you go to meet people interested in relationships.  After you exhaust the "acceptable" methods.. Church and fix ups from friends...  where next?   In the grocery store?  Bars or clubs?   Who hangs in bars and clubs anymore?...    So I found online sites very useful.   I met my husband on Match.  We were both in our early 50's and were widowed.   We have been married 11 years now and very happy with our decision.  We would have never met even though we both live in the Chicago area..  That's a pretty big area and we lived at opposite ends.  Might as well have been from different countries.

My advise oldguy is to be honest.  Post a nice current pic of yourself... nothing from 20 years ago..  No grandkids or ex-wives in it.. ( A dog or cat is ok)..certainly nothing sexy or neked.    AND be honest about your interests and most importantly your intentions.  What are you looking for?  Marriage.. or a serious long term... then say so. Don't pretend to be anything that you are not.    Let the ladies decide if you are what they are looking for too.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Before turning 49 and meeting my wife, I spent years upon years in the "dating game". I've got an "outgoing" personality, so meeting ladies wasn't a problem, but meeting the right one *WAS*! I ended up placing a Personal Ad in a local magazine. My picture wasn't in the ad, but I told the *100% truth about my looks, age and interests*. A lady could mail me a letter, by sending the letter to the company that hosted the Personal Ad area, and they would forward the letter to me. Or, they could leave a voice message that I had access to. Don't remember which way my wife contacted me, but a year later we were married. 

We both ended up being extremely glad that those "looking/dating days" were over!


----------



## Robert59

In my profile on Plenty of fish dating site I put I have never been married and I wonder if this is why lady's have not contacted me?


----------



## Athos

Your ad looks good enough to me. I was on that site for months then gave up with no luck at all. Only disappointment and I live in a large city.
One problem might be your location there, a small city that does not gather a lot of attention.
Remember that most people on the site and most dating sites are men not women. 
And many or most of these ladies are quite picky, partly because they have so many to choose from. Partly for other reasons.
Some think that they want to find someone perfect or nearly so, otherwise they don't care waiting, forever.
Your ad looks honest and straight, Some ads are not so honest and some use very old pictures.
Be patient and wait and hope.


----------



## AZ Jim

At 78 and happily married, I would be the last guy on earth to ask about that.  One piece of advice, don't look for everlasting love in the bars.  I drink, I have no problems with bars but they are not the place to fish for "safe" relationships (unless you are the kind who wins lotteries).


----------



## Robert59

I thinking the blad head could be a turn off. Alot of Women love head of hair. My hairless head is a family tradition.[h=3][/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oldguy, your ad looks good to me, but when you put Caucasian "Cancer" with no hair...did you mean that cancer was your astrological sign or that you had cancer? That might make a difference with someone seeking a long-term relationship.


----------



## QuickSilver

Oldguy54 said:


> I thinking the blad head could be a turn off. Alot of Women love head of hair. My hairless head is a family tradition.



My husband is bald... he was bald when I saw his pic on Match...  not a turn off..


----------



## AprilT

The profile is nice, the bald head likely isn't a turn off, but women may blink a little when they see, over 50 and never married; just because some might think commitment issues.  So try not to be offended if the question comes up quiet early, I'm pretty certain it will.


----------



## Meanderer

At 71 and happily married, I would be the *next to last* guy on earth to ask about that.  In this day and age men are shaving their head and going bald!  I seem to remember something about "a solar powered love machine"...but I'm not sure.


----------



## Robert59

SeaBreeze said:


> Oldguy, your ad looks good to me, but when you put Caucasian "Cancer" with no hair...did you mean that cancer was your astrological sign or that you had cancer? That might make a difference with someone seeking a long-term relationship.



The dating site put the Cancer sign in for my birthday month is July.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oldguy54 said:


> The dating site put the Cancer sign in for my birthday month is July.



It just seemed like an odd place to put your sun sign, IMO.  Next to no hair, really makes it look like a medical condition.  If I was answering your ad, that would probably be the first thing I would ask about, and get that out of the way.


----------



## Denise1952

Oldguy54 said:


> Been having a real bad time finding dates after 50 for some reason on a few dating sites on the internet. Wondering why?
> 
> Thanks.



I found it really hard as well, first, to meet folks while out and about, and I tried some dating sites as well.  I'm not saying this is true, but for me at least, I feel it's very hard to meet men my own age.  I mean I never expected to be alone at this age, but life hasn't turned out the way I thought, lol  I'm actually starting to like my singleness (it's been 18 years now) and my sis tries to show me these ads and I just say sis, I'm not into it anymore.  I'm happier like I am, I can take care of myself, have some good friends so it's not a big deal for me.

I hope the best for you if you want a mate, but it seemed to me that many of the folks I met were so burnt from previous relationships, I guess what we hear like "too much baggage".  I know we gain wisdom with the years so maybe we get pickier because we aren't willing to compromise so much as when we were young and "in lust" LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Oldguy54 said:


> I thinking the blad head could be a turn off. Alot of Women love head of hair. My hairless head is a family tradition.



Just figure you dodged a bullet if some gal sizes you up because of your hair.  Some gal wrote to a guy on a forum/dating site, and told him she didn't think she could stand a bald head or something like that, lol, and this guy wrote her back and said she was shallow and he hoped she choked on a hairball, LOL!  Unbelievable some of the things I've seen on dating sites


----------



## Robert59

If I cann't find a date on this dating site I will go to a local church to try to find a lady. I see I have more of a chance of being struck of lightning then finding a date so far.


----------



## QuickSilver

Well, I personally liked your picture and your profile.. Have you tried contacting ladies on the site?  Are you sticking to ladies in your age group?


----------



## jujube

I actually met my boyfriend five years ago on Plenty of Fish.  It isn't a good site for us older folk as a whole (mostly seems to be people looking to "hook-up") but I thought what the heck, it's free...I'll look around.  Lo and behold, here was a guy my age, with a minimum of baggage and bad habits, looking for an old bird who wanted to go traveling.  We met, hit it off and the rest is history.  

Prior to that, I tried Match.com (limited luck) and Eharmony (what a hard site to work with).


----------



## Robert59

QuickSilver said:


> Well, I personally liked your picture and your profile.. Have you tried contacting ladies on the site?  Are you sticking to ladies in your age group?



I wanted lady's my own age or ages 40-55. Found one lady in the town near me but she doesn't reply when I write her for some reason.


----------



## Robert59

I'm also on the dating site called Farmer's only and have got more contacts then POF site. But still I write and get no reply. Lady's are just so Picky when comes to men on these sites. I think they want young guys in their 30's and early 40's.


----------



## Denise1952

Oldguy54 said:


> I'm also on the dating site called Farmer's only and have got more contacts then POF site. But still I write and get no reply. Lady's are just so Picky when comes to men on these sites. I think they want young guys in their 30's and early 40's.



I think Farmers Only is a real, decent site, imo.  Also though, I noticed many are wanna be's, and if you really are a country guy, beware of that.  I guess in life, you have to beware, period, LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr

Just before I placed my Personal Ad in that magazine, my wife had placed one in the same magazine, but I didn't see it. I was more into getting letters/reply messages (calls) than searching ads. I had already read some Personal Ads in another magazine and couldn't find one to my liking. I found out that my wife had titled her ad, "Searching For A Cowboy With A Boat". She loved Country dancing, Western clothes (including, wearing a Resistol Cowboy hat) and had gone to a few pro rodeos w/her niece, who was also into Country dancing. She also loved boating and missed it from her teen years. She got some replies from dudes that had boats, but had nothing to do with Country stuff. But, then again, we both lived in Orange County, Calif........not exactly "cowboy country", like Wyoming! So, when she seen my ad and read that I could do a great slow or fast 2-Step and Texas Swing, was involved with Pro Rodeo/Roping and knew about boats (Navy), but didn't have one, she jumped at my ad. I wound up definitely being "her cowboy" and "boatman".  Been married going on 14 years this coming March.

nwlady is 100% *RIGHT*! I looked online at a Cowboy/Rancher type website once and seen ads about guys that had absolutely nothing to do with the cowboy lifestyle, whether it was a rodeo cowboy or ranch cowboy. It truly made me laugh. And, some of the ladies that had Personal Ads on there seemed more like "Buckle Bunnies". That is a rodeo term for ladies that only liked Country dancing and would never get around a horse or cattle. Shoot, my wife has been to livestock auctions, horse auctions, stockyards and to many, many rodeo's. She's been on a horse and looked mighty good in the saddle........if I do say so. 

So, if you are on a "farmer's" type website, and you're not a farmer, or ever been one, some ladies will either not answer your reply or "call you out" about your experience being a farmer.


----------



## Robert59

nwlady said:


> I think Farmers Only is a real, decent site, imo.  Also though, I noticed many are wanna be's, and if you really are a country guy, beware of that.  I guess in life, you have to beware, period, LOL



Thank you for the help and I will be careful also.  I been on the Farmer only site and have not got or found a lady, It seems that alot of lady's want a Clark Gable types and wanting sex because some lady's are dressed sexy. The lady's want their next husband to be perfect which they will not find in their 40's and 50's. Why would a young guy in his 20's want a 50 year old for a wife? 

I at one time owned a 75 acre farm before selling it in Tennessee. 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Thanks too everyone for the help. :hatoff:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Is there a way to change your profile from "never married" to "single"? The ones I skip right over are the ones that say "never married" and "currently separated".


----------



## Robert59

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Is there a way to change your profile from "never married" to "single"? The ones I skip right over are the ones that say "never married" and "currently separated".



I took that out of my profile and Thanks.


----------



## Denise1952

I think that's a good idea Georgia.  I admit I did the same thing because I figured a guy that was already married would know the ropes, LOL!!  I don't want to discourage you OG in any way though, because there are lots of folks you'll meet that stayed single, or never married.  Many of our age-group lived together with no paperwork, it was all the rage right  Also, My 50 year old nephew was single and he met a gal, married and they are doing so well  She'd been married a couple of times, has 8 children, all grown and on their own, lol!  I love being around my nephew and his wife, they are so good together, truly complement each other


----------



## AprilT

About the never married part, that is why I said they will likely want ask about it and not to be offended if asked to elaborate on it.  There are quite a few people that never married, but have had long-term loving or cohabitation relationships, in some states they even will consider the live-in ones, common law marriage if certain criteria are met.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I've been happily married for 45+ years, same women who's used to my faults.  But, back in the 90's and early days of the internet I had access at my work and home.  My duties were trouble shooting and resolving computer issues on the evening shifts.  It was slow and how does the statement go 'Idle hands are the devil's workshop'.  Long story short I ventured onto a few 'Pen Pal' sites.  We couldn't do chat so it was strictly an email relationship. I tried not to limit myself to any particular sex, answering all queries.  

Over time I found myself in questionable correspondences with 2 women about my age.  One from UK and the other from Brisbane.  What I thought were innocent daliances turned rather serious, I'm not saying I was a babe in woods but it almost got out of hand.  Breaking off was not as easy as I remember now.  I used to believe that my success was my witty banter rather than my looks or wealth. Since then I have looked with no luck for a way to make contact with them and apologize for my deceit and dishonesty.  

Be yourself and hope that an honest long term relationship will develope.


----------



## Vala

I went on a dating site just see what it was all about.  I was sorry the minute I hit submit with my $15..  I had lots of emails, but they all wanted me to use my own email and that was the first "do not" rule of the site.  Finally one man  used the site's email. He said all the things a woman wants to hear. We visited back and forth a few times, then he said he wanted to get to know me better.   He sent me a list of 12 questions that he himself had answered in the email.   I started answering them and when I got to the last two questions it was about my financial status.  I did not answer the last two question just told him he was far to religious for me.  I wish I had said "I live day to day on my soc sec" to see he stopped emailing me.  LOL  I will never marry again but it would be nice to have a male friend to go out to dinner with and do road trips with.


----------



## TabbyAnn

Oldguy54 said:


> In my profile on Plenty of fish dating site I put I have never been married and I wonder if this is why lady's have not contacted me?
> 
> My profile is http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=84458967



I think all the advice given here has been good.  I could only add it may be the age group you requested: 27 year olds to 55 year olds. Your odds would increase in your own age group plus or minus 10 years, rather than plus one year and minus 27 years.


----------



## Ken N Tx

QuickSilver said:


> Well, I personally liked your picture and your profile.. Have you tried contacting ladies on the site?  Are you sticking to ladies in your age group?



I remember when they asked George Burns why he did not date women his own age and he replied that there "aren't any"!!


----------



## Denise1952

TabbyAnn said:


> I think all the advice given here has been good.  I could only add it may be the age group you requested: 27 year olds to 55 year olds. Your odds would increase in your own age group plus or minus 10 years, rather than plus one year and minus 27 years.



Oh yeah, totally agree.  If I see a guy that is willing to date someone that young, forget it.  I just automatically figure they would be happier with younger.


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> I remember when they asked George Burns why he did not date women his own age and he replied that there "aren't any"!!



LOLLLLLLLLL!!  Now that's funny, and the pickins get slimmer the older we get


----------



## Vala

The women I know want to date a "hunk".  One of my friends probably weighs 300 lbs, but she would never date a man that weighed that.  Her daughter will only date black men, she met one online when she lived with her mom. He came for a visit, bought the mother a carpet shampooer, said everything they wanted to hear, a regular knight in shining armor.  The daughter gave up her job, sold her car packed and moved to Texas.  In one week he had given away her dog, kicked her out of his home, kicking her out I could understand. She was stranded, no car, no money. She got an attorney, found out he had been married 13 times.  Evidently he got off on the wedding process and was done with them in a week's time. She was lucky he did not kill her.  

I told another woman who dates online about my experience on line and about his money questions.  She said, "why wouldn't you tell him".  She tells everyone she dates how much she has and even bought the last one a car.   Buying love.


----------



## Robert59

The reason I went down too 27 years old is this dating site is running out of new people my own age. So I get a message from the dating site to widen my age group. You know most 27 year olds are not going too mess with a 54 year old man. I'm old fashioned and don't like tattoo's and their is alot of young women that have tattoo's these days.


----------



## avrp

Hi Guys, I agree...I've haven't had the opportunity to date a decent man since my husband died 14 yrs ago. It's hard to meet people, and I don't go to bars. 
I have dated a few guys from friends in common. They were ok, ya know, but nobody I cared to spend time with. 
Then sometime later, feeling a bit lonely, I joined a dating site. I met one man who seemed to think the site was for casual sex/no commitment. BYE BYE!
The 2nd guy was just plain strange. In fact he told me that I was "kinda pretty" and that he might go out with me again. LOL. I should have walked out right then and there! (we met at a restaurant) Instead, I confronted him about what he said. 
The third guy was nice looking, polite and sweet. BUT he had no real job...he worked in garage sales and junk...not financially secure. He lived with his mother, he had no health insurance....but I thought I'd date him a few more times...I liked him and he was a good guy and seemed good to me...and he was just somebody to go see a movie with, or have dinner. Nothing long term.

So after a few weeks, he starts asking me to pay. Asks if we can drive my car. Asks if I could go to the grocery store so I can cook him his favorite meals. So I was rather blunt and told him I didn't want to see him anymore.
After that, I found out he is a dumpster diver! OH DEAR! 
I think I'l be ok on my own and if The Lord has somebody in mind for me, I'm sure He will let me know.
Good luck and best wishes everyone....There is always hope....you never know what life will bring your way.

My sister married a man she met on a dating site. It lasted 3 yrs. I have heard others' stories of success  on the dating sites though.


----------



## jujube

nwlady said:


> LOLLLLLLLLL!!  Now that's funny, and the pickins get slimmer the older we get



Unfortunately, sometimes the pickins tend to get *fatter* the older we get.


----------



## AprilT

Personally, I don't have any real interest in dating, my last relationship was two years ago, the person wanted too much that I just couldn't give, I wasn't interested in cohabiting, I liked it fine that he lived a 4 hour drive away.  I cared very much for him, I just couldn't see being under the same roof 24/7.  I like my lone time, but the men are so passive that I've met, take this one guy in particular that keeps hinting to me about his girlfriend status instead of coming right out and asking if I'd go out with him, he's been doing it since I met him in one form or another starting some four years ago and I will continue to ignore it as his usual manipulative antics; he's a psychologist no less. 

The other thing is, I don't want to have to give a play by play to these guys of my ailments, my last guy was a bit younger than I and a ball of energy and honestly, I really couldn't keep up with him in some of the activities he wanted to participate in. He knew I had back and knee issues, but I never really went into all the details of all my problems plus when we met, he never really new just how much younger he was, lately the question was starting to hang in the air because of my health issues, he gave me this look one time and said, so just how old are you really.  LOL.  When we met we were both in our 40's, he was just turning, me, was close to turning out of the 40's.  There was no lying about age, he asked, I said I'm in my 40's that's all you need to know, and we left it at that all these 9 years we've known each other.  We are still cordial and to some degree I miss him, but, it is what it is, he wants marriage, I don't, plus he doesn't need to carry my burdens.

Dating sucks period, I wouldn't mind companionship to a point, I just don't like to be smothered.  I probably sound a bit shallow, I really just rather get together with a group of caring friends whom will accept me faults and all and I don't have to worry about explaining why I can't go for lonnnnngs walks along the beach and so forth


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, sorry Marty, but that was just very entertaining.  The guy that said "you are kinda pretty"?  If that happens, you tell them since we are being honest here, I'd feel more comfy if you'd put this over your head (then whip out your brown bag and hand it to him).  Oh, the guy with no strings attached?  Ask him how long has it been since his blow-up doll sprung a leak?  Be sure to tell him you are sorry for his loss.  How did you find out about the dumpster-diver?  Did he ask you to hold onto his feet?  Hey, I've had some experiences with online dating, and the other kind.  But I finally came across a coupon to go and have my memory erased, just couldn't stand to think about it anymore, LOL!

I'm happily single now


----------



## avrp

nwlady said:


> LOL, sorry Marty, but that was just very entertaining.  The guy that said "you are kinda pretty"?  If that happens, you tell them since we are being honest here, I'd feel more comfy if you'd put this over your head (then whip out your brown bag and hand it to him).  Oh, the guy with no strings attached?  Ask him how long has it been since his blow-up doll sprung a leak?  Be sure to tell him you are sorry for his loss.  How did you find out about the dumpster-diver?  Did he ask you to hold onto his feet?  Hey, I've had some experiences with online dating, and the other kind.  But I finally came across a coupon to go and have my memory erased, just couldn't stand to think about it anymore, LOL!
> 
> I'm happily single now



Yes, it's funny looking back on that experience. There are actually some really weird people out there lol. 
At the time I was frustrated and annoyed...and then later, talking it over with a friend, it sure helped me see the humor in it all.


----------



## Denise1952

I don't know, maybe I'm a pessimist about "finding a mate" this late in life.  I mean it was such a rush when I was young, now it's more like "what the heck for".  That coming from someone that was all about boys, partying and rock n roll


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Meh. It's just too much darned trouble, and I really, really don't want to be bothered with all that getting-to-know-you stuff. My life is a long way from perfect, but I'm used to it, and it suits me. Yes. I get lonely. No, not lonely enough to even look around. A Gentleman Caller would be nice, but the odds of one turning up are practically nil.

I do have my Perfectly Good Cat to keep me company


----------



## Robert59

I'm thinking about getting two dogs for company instead of finding a lady.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, why am I surprised after you got all our "wonderful" input, LOL!!


----------



## Robert59

I can see why older people have pets instead of finding another mate after divorce or their mate dies. I know of a man in his 70's that has 17 cats in his house and he's happy.


----------



## Denise1952

Well, one thing I don't think I mentioned earlier, and that is I believe that if we are happy, and doing things we enjoy (for me it's the outdoors, photography, kayaking, camping) then if I meet someone, it will be someone doing the things I like to.  Then we could develop a relationship, maybe.  I just think it's best to get out there and do things.  It's hard to go alone a lot but if I waited for someone to go with me, I would never go anywhere.

here's a video that might make you think things out really well before dating


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my. Seventeen cats? That sounds like about 15 or 16 cats too many. Now, getting a dog might be a good idea. Dogs never judge, comfort you when you're down and they're always glad to see you when you get home.

And...you never know who you'll meet while you're out walking the dog. A dog on a leash is a good conversation starter...just sayin...


----------



## Denise1952

Oh a dog is a great conversation starter  My toney-dog was a real hunk magnet, LOL!!


----------



## Robert59

Had a bad experience on the dating site with a woman got mad because I asked her for more pictures of herself. She wanted me to meet her at her house so she could show me what she looks like and I had a bad feeling of ended up like Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

See? A dog is what you need.


----------



## Robert59

I've had dogs in the past and just might get some more now. Alot less stress.


----------



## Robert59

Good idea or not? I found a lady on the dating site that contacted me and she has three boys of her's living with her and ages are 25,23,18 and wondering about dating. What could go wrong? She has been married 20 years and she said her husband cheated on her.


----------



## Denise1952

You just have to ask a lot of questions as you communicate, I don't mean like bombard her, just a question here and there.

My first questions along with some small-talk, are is your divorce final, and how long have you been on your own.  For me it's important that someone isn't too needy, I mean that they have stood on their own for a time, and "want" to date, they don't feel a "need" to find someone.  There's a lot OG, a lot to look for.  I think it's good you share with us, because I think you can get some good support.  Online, you have to be aware that the person you are talking to, may not be anything like that say they are, I mean I don't want to scare you but a person claiming to be a woman, may even be a man, or a totally young person.

You are hearing from her from Farmers right?  That's a good site, among other reasons, scammers won't pay for memberships, I mean I doubt they would, but someone "working" to find a man or a woman to leach off of, yes, those kind of scammers are on paying sites.  The way a person writes to you should tell a lot.  Just exchange some email.  If anything strikes you odd, ask us, lol, or someone, even the owners of the site

PS I mean email on Farmers mail, don't give out anything personal, no phone number, address, or real email, but you know that already, you mentioned it above.  I know when you want to meet someone you can get really excited, but we have to be smart and not overlook things because we are interested


----------



## Robert59

I got her from Farmer's dating site and I did give her my e-mail yahoo address which has been fixed to not give out my full name and cellphone number, my address has never been put on Yahoo's mail website.

The POF dating site is a joke and only got three contacts. Waste of money. I'm glad I only signed up for only two months.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I met my husband on a Christian Singles website. I was age 57 at the time, and had put from about 50-65 as age parameters. Mostly, I looked at the ones that were older than I was, and definitely NEVER at anyone who said they were looking for younger women (under 50).  That just kind of said to me that looks and body were more important than what the actual person was like. 
I wrote to a few that looked like possibilities; but didn't find anyone that I thought would be compatible. 
Finally, I found this guy clear across the country from me. He didn't have horses, didn't live in the country (like I did); but he was a Christian with similar beliefs, managed a small rescue mission (so I knew he had a heart for helping people) and we started writing. 
Eventually, I was going to change jobs, and in-between jobs seemed like a good time to go and visit; since he was at the mission 24 hrs. a day. 
Well, I went to meet him, stayed, got married, and we have been together for over 13 years now. Neither one of us is perfect, but he is kind and gentle; treats me well, and is honest and faithful.  For most things, we are pretty compatible, and I am definitely happier being married than I would be to still be living alone , and I believe that he is also. 

So, it can happen, OG, you just have to keep trying, and eventually the right one will come along, assuming that your priorities are reasonable.


----------



## AprilT

That's a very sweet story HF, happy for you and your hubby.


----------



## avrp

It's so good to hear a story like yours HF! When I was online dating, I limited myself to locations close by. I didn't want to move out of state or accross country. 
So, old guy, if you are limiting yourself by location that might be why you aren't getting many matches.


----------



## Denise1952

Right on HF  There are good stories too  So happy you found someone denise


----------



## Robert59

marty said:


> It's so good to hear a story like yours HF! When I was online dating, I limited myself to locations close by. I didn't want to move out of state or accross country.
> So, old guy, if you are limiting yourself by location that might be why you aren't getting many matches.



I cann't leave Tennessee because of my health insurance and I need to be by good hospitals and doctors. I have Diabetes on insulin and other medical conditions.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sort of funny, sort of not, but.........one person can find out things about another person that could "turn them off" and the same goes the other way. Sorry about you medical conditions, but for some ladies, when they find this info out, could drive them off. Medical conditions or other things can drive the opposite sex away, once found out about. 

Fortunately, when I met my wife, we were both 100% healthy. 



Oldguy54 said:


> I cann't leave Tennessee because of my health insurance and I need to be by good hospitals and doctors. I have Diabetes on insulin and other medical conditions.


----------



## Robert59

If I cann't find someone that wants me with medical problems I will just stay single. I've had these medicals conditions for 13 years now.


----------



## Denise1952

Also remember OG that there are lots, tons of people not online that you can meet.  I don't know whether you live in or out of town, but there is always something going on that you can attend to meet people.  Especially meeting guys your age, can help to meet single, women friends too


----------



## avrp

Oldguy54 said:


> If I cann't find someone that wants me with medical problems I will just stay single. I've had these medicals conditions for 13 years now.



I do hope someone is out there to share your heart. In the meantime, stay here with us. Friends are nice too


----------



## Pappy

Marty is right, oldguy. And we won't pester you for money.


----------



## Robert59

Thank you all for the help. 

Found this dating site for Diabetics 

http://diabeticdate.com/

I can always go too church or VFW center at night for dating.


----------



## Vala

I met my second husband in a club.  I went with a married couple and enjoyed the live entertainment, met the owners.  It was a club where the country entertainers went after the other clubs closed to Jam. Pictures of country singers were all over the walls.  I asked the owners about coming back for the music.  The bouncer always walked me to the door or to my car if it was parked where he could not see it.  I did not drink or dance, guys would buy me a drink which was 7 up, but they never bothered me.  When my husband asked me to dance I said I did not know how....he talked me into trying a slow dance.  From that time on he would drive by to see if my car was there, if not he would go to another club.  After 6 months of seeing him in the club I finally went on a date with him.  We waited a year to marry and were married 33 years. 

A bit of trivia from that year.   A country singer named Ritchie something came to my table and told me he was going to another club for a 15 minute "gig" and asked me to wait until he got back so we could talk.  Well, I was very flattered, but I left thinking being flattered was better than what might have happened later.  LOL


----------



## Denise1952

One of my best buddies met her husband at VFW  They are very happy


----------



## Denise1952

I loved going for dance lessons on Friday nights at a country place up in Portland.  They called it Bushwackers.  What a blast.  My friend Sally and I went every Friday, took the lesson from 7-9, then hoped we'd get asked to dance, lol.  The guys that danced were really very good, and I think they looked for gals that knew how as well.  After awhile of lessons we finally started getting asked I was in my 50's then and Sally was approaching 60.  We really had great times, didn't drink, and left when things started getting too rowdy for us, LOL!!  I'd take lessons again, some sort, and plan to when I get settled


----------



## Vala

After my husband and I married we went the VFW and there was no trouble there at all.   Then we went to a very large place to see one of the well know stars...............Now that was wild, drunks staggering all over the place, I would never go to a place like that alone.  WOW!  My thoughts on that was the people who went the VFW went regularly and had learned to control their drinking, they went to be with friends and to dance.


----------



## Denise1952

Vala said:


> After my husband and I married we went the VFW and there was no trouble there at all.   Then we went to a very large place to see one of the well know stars...............Now that was wild, drunks staggering all over the place, I would never go to a place like that alone.  WOW!  My thoughts on that was the people who went the VFW went regularly and had learned to control their drinking, they went to be with friends and to dance.



I'm with you, I'm way passed the wild joints, Bushwackers was a nice place, it's just after some guys had a few drinks they could get too forward, didn't like that, plus it filled up with smoke since it was before they passed the non-smoking law up here.  Now if I went, it would be with groups of Seniors/VFW type places.  The place I plan to retire is a "senior" type town, very small, and tons of goings-on for us older folk.  Lots of other things as well, for families, kids etc.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, my wife, on our second date, was pretty impressed at how good I was at doing a 2-Step (regular and fast) and Texas Swing. Her niece, who was also big into Country dancing, was also impressed with my dancing skills. I had rhythm on the dancefloor, which really helps when it comes to dancing. Another type of dancing I done quite a bit of was Square Dancing. But, when the rodeo season started back up, only three places a person could find me........at work and home during the week and on weekends, at rodeo's.


----------



## Robert59

Myself I'm not at all a dancer only when someone is shooting a gun at me.


----------



## Pappy

Oh, the old rock salt shotgun blast. Can be very persuasive.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I don't see myself with anyone else.  Husband had been dead for one and one half years. I would feel like I was commiting adultery.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Georgia Lady, I hear that! It's pretty much how I feel, too, and it's been almost six years since he died.


----------



## AZ Jim

Georgia ladie(s).  Ask yourself  this question.  Would my husband want me to be alone in my senior years?  Of course it depends on what one wants for themselves.  There are lots of lonely older men out there.


----------



## Vivjen

I have been alone for 8 years now....it isn't that easy....and I have got more selfish!


----------



## Vala

It was easier for me when it first happened, but I find it harder now.


----------



## ClassicRockr

A lady (66 yrs old) who use to live across the drive from us, told us "I don't want to share anything I have, so I guess that leaves me alone for the rest of my life." What shocked us is that she came right out one time and said "I'm a "B" (she said the entire word) and that's just the way it is." I told my wife, later, "if this is what she thinks of herself, I could just imagine the type of guy that would have to be with her" (if she wanted one). One thing for sure, that wife and I found out..........she sure didn't think very highly of the male society! 



Vivjen said:


> I have been alone for 8 years now....it isn't that easy....and I have got more selfish!


----------



## Robert59

ClassicRockr said:


> A lady (66 yrs old) who use to live across the drive from us, told us "I don't want to share anything I have, so I guess that leaves me alone for the rest of my life." What shocked us is that she came right out one time and said "I'm a "B" (she said the entire word) and that's just the way it is." I told my wife, later, "if this is what she thinks of herself, I could just imagine the type of guy that would have to be with her" (if she wanted one). One thing for sure, that wife and I found out..........she sure didn't think very highly of the male society!



She  talks like alot of the lady's on this dating site I'm on called POF.


----------



## hellomimi

Robert59 said:


> I'm old fashioned and don't like tattoo's and their is alot of young women that have tattoo's these days.


At least you have set some boundaries. There are some men and women that don't set boundaries at all. They just can't stand being alone so they become the perfect preys for opportunists. There are those that would mirror the other person hoping they'd click and finally be in a relationship. It is best to know what one wants in a person especially if they're looking for LTR.

I know this is an old thread, did you find Miss Right at any of the dating sites?


----------



## hellomimi

I registered at POF weeks ago and found "decent" men to chat with. Some chats lasted a day or two,  many turned into  ghosts , two seriously looking for a friend texts regularly. It's too early to say where this leads to, que sera, sera.

Dating sites may not be for everyone but you'll never know until you find out yourself. You have to play to win


----------



## bradshaw

hellomimi said:


> I registered at POF weeks ago and found "decent" men to chat with. Some chats lasted a day or two,  many turned into  ghosts , two seriously looking for a friend texts regularly. It's too early to say where this leads to, que sera, sera.
> 
> Dating sites may not be for everyone but you'll never know until you find out yourself. You have to play to win




and what if this site has led you to me


----------



## MarciKS

hellomimi said:


> I registered at POF weeks ago and found "decent" men to chat with. Some chats lasted a day or two,  many turned into  ghosts , two seriously looking for a friend texts regularly. It's too early to say where this leads to, que sera, sera.
> 
> Dating sites may not be for everyone but you'll never know until you find out yourself. You have to play to win


only thing kansas has on pof is mama's boys and players. i got off it after one guy i met for coffee couldn't get the hell away from me fast enough. i must of been too much woman for him.


----------



## hellomimi

bradshaw said:


> and what if this site has led you to me


You're there too? Go ahead say hello and read my profile till the end with the password I mentioned. Keep in mind, love begins with one hello...but if you don't say more than that, you won't win.


----------



## hellomimi

MarciKS said:


> only thing kansas has on pof is mama's boys and players. i got off it after one guy i met for coffee couldn't get the hell away from me fast enough. i must of been too much woman for him.


I have not dated with any of them in person. The ones who have persisted to be my friends are out of state. Covid19 has made it easier for us to get to know each other first and become friends before we even meet in person. Hopefully, it'll not be awkward if and when, we finally meet. While many have turned to ghosts, wannabe scammers and trolls   I'm surprised, there's real people in there diligently in search of their "last" love. 

I do not endorse the site, register at your own volition. Don't let other people's experience affect you. You have no chance to win if you don't play.


----------



## Ruthanne

hellomimi said:


> I registered at POF weeks ago and found "decent" men to chat with. Some chats lasted a day or two,  many turned into  ghosts , two seriously looking for a friend texts regularly. It's too early to say where this leads to, que sera, sera.
> 
> Dating sites may not be for everyone but you'll never know until you find out yourself. You have to play to win


I wish you much luck with that site.  I experienced similar to you and then a lot of other things I won't go into at this time but it was a very negative experience for me.  I deleted my account there yesterday.  I had enough of it.


----------

